
Moonlander – Really hard game made without a single line of code - hccampos
https://c1.goote.ch/0001ccad5b5f47c7afe446beaafac423.scene/
======
hccampos
It is insane that this was fully done without a single line of code. And the
basic gameplay and levels were done in a few hours too. Crazy!

